# Serious accident in Woodside, Sun. 4pm



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

I am hearing reports a serious accident yesterday in Woodside.

- just after 4pm
- Skyline blvd, just north of Alice's
- SUV, smashed windshield ?

Anyone with info, please fill in.

fc


----------



## stinkfoot (Jul 30, 2005)

from the "other" forum....

http://www.bikeforums.net/showthread.php?t=395985


----------



## mike6108 (Jun 12, 2004)

So sad. I was up at Alice's yesterday afternoon with my wife and two kids when we first saw the fire engine, then the ambulance, followed by two sheriff vehicles. I knew it wasn't a good sign.

Like many of you, I ride these roads regularly. Really makes you stop and think...


----------



## PaleAleYum (Jan 12, 2006)

*From Alto Velo's group*

http://sports.groups.yahoo.com/group/AltoVelo/message/16766


----------



## CrankyMonkey (Jul 8, 2007)

Not a good weekend for cycling!


----------



## thien (Feb 18, 2004)

thankfully everyone came out alive in this accident. here's hoping for a speedy recovery for all 3 AV riders.


----------

